# Summa t1010 vs. Roland GX-24



## danny2001 (Feb 6, 2008)

Ok, well I am buying a new plotter today or tomorrow. 

My choices are Summa t1010 that is apparently was used by the city and is about three years old, they bought a new one and gave this one to the guy who runs them. It is in town and the guy is a friend of a friend, he wants $800 for it. But I have researched and cannot find much info on it. The other choice is the Roland GX-24, used, is about an hour and a half away and they want $1000 but I have to go pick it up so I am trying to get it for $900 or $950. 

So I need anyones opinions quickly as I want to purchase one of them as soon as possible. Any word is a great help.

Thanks guys and girls!!!


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

Depends on if the summa has optic eye...all things being equal, I think I would opt for the GX24 that is a year old vs a 3 year old machine...the difference if price is not worth it


----------



## tdeals (Dec 13, 2006)

danny2001 said:


> Ok, well I am buying a new plotter today or tomorrow.
> 
> My choices are Summa t1010 that is apparently was used by the city and is about three years old, they bought a new one and gave this one to the guy who runs them. It is in town and the guy is a friend of a friend, he wants $800 for it. But I have researched and cannot find much info on it. The other choice is the Roland GX-24, used, is about an hour and a half away and they want $1000 but I have to go pick it up so I am trying to get it for $900 or $950.
> 
> ...


What are you planning to do with a cutter? 

Both Summa and Roland make great products. From what I could find of the T1010, it's a wider, faster and more powerful cutter than that of the Roland GX-24. In other words, this is not an Apples to Apples comparison of cutters. If possible, go see both in person and get a demo of them if possible. I would guess though that because that Summa model is more powerful, the company would be asking more but that's not always the case.

Ask a lot of questions before buying, as these both are probably sold with no warranty.


----------



## Summa (Nov 4, 2008)

The T1010 is vastly superior with a Tangential motorized cutting head that cut up to 46 mills, cut's down to 1/8" and has 600 grams of down force. Likely overkill for your intended purpose but if they are being offered for similar prices then it would make sense to get the Summa.

Depending on your needs and budget we may have a refurbished or new unit available.


----------

